# Looking for a Scroll Saw for Metal cutting



## platinum_bob (6 Feb 2011)

Hi People .. This is my first post here .... I have not yet purchased a Scroll Saw but intend to do so very soon . I have read what appears to be very good advise from several forums etc when considering a saw for woodworking, however i need a saw mainly for aluminium sheet with a thickness of 0.5 - 0.7mm ... With this in mind ,can someone point me in the right direction as to what may be a good saw to buy ? , also are there specific blades for this type of material ? I understand a low cutting speed would be desirable . I'm inclined towards quality rather than cheap but i don't want to invest too heavily at this point ..... any help much appreciated .


----------



## geoff3 (6 Feb 2011)

Hi Bob welcome to the group sorry no-one answerd your question, probable 
because like me thy no nothing about cutting metal. I would suggest that you try this group am sure you will get an answer from them, Best of luck ...Geoff3
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/search ... hid=621019


----------



## Mike M (6 Feb 2011)

Maybe try this:
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/
You have to sign in.
FD Mike


----------



## Dodge (7 Feb 2011)

SIP have just launched a new scroll saw (01928) which is being promoted as able to cut wood, plastics and non-ferrous metals.

I'm sure if you "google" it you will get more info.

Rog


----------



## puzzler (7 Feb 2011)

Hi Bob
Most scroll saws with variable speed will cut metal use slow speed and feed
you can get metal cutting blades from Hobbies in Dereham
Quality scroll saws don't come cheap, if you are only going to be using it for a few hours a week you should get service from a mid range saw but make sure it takes pinless blades
Hope this helps 
Regards Puzzler


----------



## platinum_bob (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the help ..... i decided to take the plunge today ..... I bought an Axminster AWFS18 as it seemed like a good machine quality v price .... and some very fine toothed blades 27 tpi .... I have set up the machine which im glad to say was very easy and had a "practice" .... Works a treat ...... Like Puzzler says "Slow & Slow" ...... just got to get the hang of it all now but it looks promising ..... thanks again


----------



## geoff3 (7 Feb 2011)

Yer double welcome BOB, you are now a AXEMAN same as me and hundreds of others, have fun ........the best man for blades is FD Mike, he sells flying Dutchman blades even tho he is in America he``s cheaper quicker than any-one else...cheers Geoff3


----------



## hawkinob (9 Feb 2011)

Hi Bob,
Yes, welcome to the 'Hegner clone' mob, I'm sure that is what owners of this model, and the similar ones in different colours, are. I don't have an Axminster but a WMS (name of the firm that sold it here in Oz) and there are others, Trupro & Carbetec are two (these are also here in Oz). All made in Taiwan as I think the Axminster is (I could be wrong).
If you are into internal cuts would recommend the quick release top clamp, from Hegner supplyers, not cheap but good, at least for me.
The manual supplied with my WMS wasn't that great, although probably adequate, but I downloaded the Hegner one (from here:-
http://www.advmachinery.com/manuals/H-manual.pdf ).
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## scroller frank (10 Feb 2011)

Hi Bob, Hope the new saw is working out ,  
i have a delta saw , and have cut 3 mm ally sheet ok
i haven't cut anything as thin as you , however , i found
that if i used a fine tooth blade , it clogged up quite easily,
so i just use a no 5 ,7 or 10 tpi blade , and lube it well and all is ok,
but you must wipe the blade now and again as the sawdust sticks to the
lube !!!!!!!!! and again it cloggs up 
hope this helps --------------Frank---------


----------



## hawkinob (15 Feb 2011)

Hi Bob,
One thing that was a minor pain with my copy of the Hegner, a WMS, was that the pin, tension lever, (Ref. No. 9 in my Parts List) to the Clamping lever (Ref. No. 5 - the final tensioning of the blade) regularly inched its way out and if I forgot to press it back it would fall out, eventually I lost it. I reckon it should have been a little longer and had a couple of those crimped washers, one at each end, to hold it. Anyway it was simply solved by cutting down a small split pin and my lever now swivels on that and I can forget any chance of it falling out.
In case it helps.
Bob H.


----------

